# Harbor Freight 10 Piece Router Template Guide Set



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Harbor Freight has the following for $19.99:

10 Piece Router Template Guide Set 
Fits any router that accepts standard 1-3/16” OD threaded guide bushing 
Machined solid brass construction 
Includes 7 template guides: 1/4” ID x 5/16” OD; 9/32” ID x 3/8” OD; 11/32” ID x 7/16” OD; 13/32” ID x 1/2” OD; 17/32” ID x 5/8” OD; 21/32” ID x 3/4” OD and 5/8” ID x 51/64” OD Plus 2 lock nuts and adapter 
1.25 mm threads 

20 threads per inch 

I'd use it on a PC combo plunge fixed base 1.75 hp router. Has anybody purchased this item? If so, was the quality acceptable? Is there an equivalent set for less money/better quality from another supplier? Is this a good basic selection for a starter kit?

Offhand, I'd say this looks like a decent deal, but only if the quality is ok. If the threaded diameter and the hole are not concentric, it seems one might have all kinds of problems. I've had mixed luck with the stuff I've purchased from HF, so am somewhat cautious.

-rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI -rstermer

Just my 2 cents... 

I have got sets from HF,Grizzly,Lee Valley,eBay,Oak Park,Rockler and they are all the same, if you sit one side by side it's hard to tell who made what..

I have 2 sets from HF and they are about the best price...but you must watch the freight from all of them...that can kill a great deal..The best way is to pickup a set from one of the many HF outlet stores next time your out and about...
With the 10 to 15% coupon you get off the mail out catalogs , it will help with the bottom line.

Note****some sets don't come with the 1" size so you must look at the sizes listed, it's one of the best guides you can have...


=============


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Bob, Woodcraft has a set of eight on sale for $19.99 which includes the 1" size, the shipping is $7, so that works out to ~$3.38 each, which doesn't seem like such a great deal. I suppose I could drive to the Woodcraft store, but it's about 120 miles round trip and so the gas for the Camry would be about $16, not to mention all the extra stuff I'd buy once I got there! With the exception of the 1" size, does the HF set have most of the sizes one would commonly need? There's an HF store in town I drive by at least once a week, so could pick up the HF set with no shipping or giving money to people who use it for highly objectionable purposes, if you get my drift. 
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

You may know I make alot of jigs and templates, many of them are made with 1/4" thick stock (plywood/mdf ect.) many of the guides are longer than 1/4" and will not work with many of the templates and must be cut off to work right...

So to say get the HF set as well you will in time need to cut one or two off I'm almost sure and once it's cut off it's gone...

=======


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi rstermer,

If you look at Bj's gallery about his guides, you'll see many different "sets". Some of which I believe he made himself. Why not just get the set from HF, then keep a close eye on Woodcraft for sales, then get a set from them later on in time. Guides are like routers in which are like bits..... one can never have too many. 

To give you an idea of what I'm saying, here's a link to a wonderful thread.
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7707-guide-rack.html


----------

